
Show HN: Project management tool for real people - sandelius
I&#x27;m developing yet another project management tool. It&#x27;s currently in beta and I would like to get some input from you.<p>All feedback is good feedback and allow us to make the software even better.<p>I&#x27;ve created 50 beta-invites for you. Use &#x27;hantero-hackernews&#x27; in the signup form.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hantero.com&#x2F;<p>I need your help.<p>You can read some more about the project here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.swedishstartupspace.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;07&#x2F;20&#x2F;hantero&#x2F;<p>&quot;My main selling points are that most of existing software is way to complicated. Nice features is a must but you don’t have to show them everywhere so everything gets cluttered. Show the most common task you need to do daily.&quot;<p>&quot;The main focus is productivity, speed, and a joy for the eye.&quot;
======
liamgooding
Landing page definitely needs a few screenshots of the app... There's just too
many (hundreds) of project management apps out there to blindly invest into
another one.

------
lifeisstillgood
Invalid sign up code - cannot sign up - let us know

Ps I suggest you put why it is different in the submission text

~~~
sandelius
I've added a quote from the text I linked to.

------
happymellon
I unfortunately get an "Invalid Beta Invite Code". Did I miss out after 3
minutes?

------
NicoJuicy
It works the second time you try the beta code, the first time also didn't
work :)

------
sandelius
The code is just hantero-hackernews without the '

~~~
happymellon
Hi there, I did try that before but it let me sign up this time.

~~~
sandelius
That's weird. I'm glad it worked this time :)

------
sandelius
I've added 50 more invites.

